# Hello All



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

A friend of mine told me about this group. My name is Scott and I live in the Anderson township area in Cincinnati. I have had aquariums for the last 12 years. I have done it all from freshwater to saltwater. I took a two year hiatus from the aquarium hobby because of my work schedule. I am purchasing a 125 gallon tank and will pick it up next week. I will have all the necessary equipment by the end of May or possibly sooner. My friend who is a member of this forum and visits the meetings told me that the group may be interested in having a meeting in which we construct a planted tank from scratch. If the group is interested I will provide the place, food and drinks for your expertise in designing and setting up a planted tank. My goal is to have a beautiful planted tank with several discus so recommended plants in a discus tank would help tremendously. Thanks all.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome Scott!

Here is a link to some of the nicest planted Discus tanks I have seen:

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com

Check out their planted aquarium gallery.

We will be having our April meeting tomorrow at Rob's house. I'm not sure off hand if it is at 1pm or 2pm but you can PM Rob (rwoehr) for a start time and directions if you would like to attend. Most meeting information is posted in a "sticky" at the top of our forum and I will post info about the May meeting a couple of days after our April meeting.

Jim (molorus 73) is our resident Discus expert but Russ (JRJ) and Erik (Troy McClure) also have some Discus experience to share. Jack W. has also had discus and of course everyone will be able to recommend some plant to go along with them 

Again, welcome to both SWOAPE and Aquatic Plant Central. Make sure to check out the rest of the forum (not just the SWOAPE part) while you are at it. There is a wealth of information on this site!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Welcome to the group! You will be glad that you found us. There are lots of knowledgible people on APC as well as this forum to help answer questions or provide advice. Soon would be a good time to offer to host a meeting for later in May to help construct your tank if you think you will have everything you need.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Troy McClure is the member who recommended me to this site. With his help I should have everything I need to start this project. It's just a matter of time and money that is delaying this project. I still hope to have everything I need by then end of May. I have already ordered the tank and filtering and will order the lighting system this weekend from http://www.ahsupply.com. So I will keep everyone informed as to when this project can start. Thanks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Please keep us informed! Our May meeting will be held on the 20th or 21st so that may not give you enough time to get everything together. If you are up for it, maybe we could do our June meeting at your place and give you a hand setting up the tank? 

Maybe the May meeting would be a good time to look into some "hardscape" collecting?

That would give you some time to get all the equipment together and formulate some ideas about the "scape". It will also give us some time to grow out a few plants once you and Erik decide how you want the tank planted.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree the June meeting would be better since my car just broke down on Sunday and cost some dollars to repair. I should have everything for the June meeting though.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Matt - Do you have any bags of the SoilMaster available? I think for a 125gal we'd probably need four or five bags. We'll also need undergravel filters - ten of them at least. And sunken submarine air pump things...I know my sister woud love those. Ten of them at least.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Matt - Do you have any bags of the SoilMaster available? I think for a 125gal we'd probably need four or five bags. We'll also need undergravel filters - ten of them at least. And sunken submarine air pump things...I know my sister woud love those. Ten of them at least.


Goto www.lesco.com

Use the Store Finder and punch in your zip code to find a store closest to you. I used the one in Sharonville/West Chester for the group order. The guy is pretty nice and easy to work with. I think I have heard that some other people have placed individual orders...


----------

